# clueless here



## Mira (Sep 13, 2011)

hi everyone  so here is where i'm a bit confused my hubby and I both have 10 gallon tanks with freshwater fish. I have live-bearers and he has egg layers and we don't understand why my tank is crystal clear and his is cloudy. the only thing i can think of is all those tiny bubbles that i think i see are in reality fish eggs. i have read in a few threads that fish eggs drop to the bottom so i wouldn't think they would float up. is there any way in knowing if we were to put some of the water with eggs in another tank will they survive?

sorry i sound really dumb, i'm new to this hobby and learning something new everyday.


----------



## MissPisces (Jun 8, 2011)

Hello! 

Cloudy water is a very common problem, especially in the first few weeks of cycling. Whenever there's a case of cloudy water, you have to ask these questions: 
- How long has his tank been set up? 
- Did you rinse the gravel and decorations thoroughly before putting them into the tank? 
- How much and how often are you feeding the fish, and how many fish do you have?
- What kind of filter do you have?
- Do you have any live plants? 

It also helps to know the ammonia, nitrites, nitrates, and pH (temperature, too). 

With most egg-laying fish, they tend to lay them in clusters in various places (I've never had egg-layers, so I'm not too sure about that, but that's what I've read). I doubt that there would be enough eggs to make the water cloudy even if they were floating around, but you never know.

And hey, you don't sound dumb at all! I've been at this for almost half a year, and I'm still a newbie! I still see things that make me fly into a panic, like when my grown sunburst fire platy was picking on the new blue platy last week. I know aggression is common at first, but I still made a panicked thread on here begging for help... only to see them getting along just fine the next morning. So don't worry about asking "stupid" questions; the more you ask, the more you learn. The more you learn, the better-equipped you are to care for your fish. And the better you care for them, the happier they are! It's a win-win situation.


----------



## Mira (Sep 13, 2011)

thanks for making me feel better  well i just noticed in one of the plants a small cluster of clear/whitish looking egg. so i took the plant and placed it in our fry tank. hopefully we will have some new babies in a few days, so i'll be patiently waiting to see the results *pc


----------



## MissPisces (Jun 8, 2011)

Aww, I'm glad to hear that!  I'd love to see pictures of the babies! I hope you update on this thread when they're born.


----------

